# lady from leeds



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

There was a young Woman from Leeds

Who swallowed a packet of seeds

In less than an hour her boobs were in flower

And her backside was covered in weeds

  

Anne


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There was a young girl from Devises

Who had breasts of two different sizes,

One was small, of no use at all

But the other was big and won prizes.

  


Keep 'em coming


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

There once was a young Man called Reg,

Who Went with a Girl in a Hedge,

Along came his wife,

With a big carving knife,

And cut off his meat and two veg.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There was a young lady from Itchen,

sat scratching herself in the kitchen.

Her mother said, "Rose,

it's the pox I suppose?".

She said "B******s, get on with your knitting."


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

There was a young lady from Itchen
Who was scratching herself in the kitchen
Her husband said Freda your a really good breeder
and slipped her a length in the kitchen


----------

